# Como crear un mini-semáforo?



## seba5995 (Sep 11, 2007)

Saludos a todos.
Bueno, escribo porque tengo que hacer un trabajo para el colegio y no tengo muchos conocimientos electronicos.
Me gustaría saber como hacer una maqueta con un mini semáforo que funcione como en la realidad, es decir que funcione automáticamente.
Las luz verde dura como 30 seg, despues la amarilla 5 seg, y la roja otros 30 aproximadamente.
La idea es usar luces de 1 a 2 volts porque debo prenderlas con baterías(pilas).

Bueno ojalá que me respondan pronto porque necesito hacer este trabajo.

 Gracias.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

lo puedes hacer con un 555 o con un oscilador de transistores... el tiempo lo pones a razon del valor de los condensadores y en el caso del 555 tambien le puedes colocar un potenciometro


----------



## seba5995 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bueno gracias, pero la verdad es que no sé que es eso. La idea es que sea algo como un timer que pueda encontrar a bajo costo y que no me cueste tanto encontrarlo.
Me pueden explicar por favor?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 11, 2007)

Hola. Podés hacer un 555 como clock de 5 segundos y lo conectás a un CD4017 que es un secuenciador de 10 salidas.
Las primeras 4 salidas las conectás al rojo, la 5º al amarillo, de la 6º a la 9º al verde y la 10º también al amarillo.
Para conectar varias salidas a un mismo led, las juntás con diodos en paralelo.
Así conseguís 5 segundos de luz amarilla y 20 segundos de roja o verde.


----------



## totung (Sep 11, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola. Podés hacer un 555 como clock de 5 segundos y lo conectás a un CD4017 que es un secuenciador de 10 salidas.
> Las primeras 4 salidas las conectás al rojo, la 5º al amarillo, de la 6º a la 9º al verde y la 10º también al amarillo.
> Para conectar varias salidas a un mismo led, las juntás con diodos en paralelo.
> Así conseguís 5 segundos de luz amarilla y 20 segundos de roja o verde.




Diagrama amigo porfavor jajajajaja queremos diagrama! queremos diagrama!


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

FranciscoGalarza buena idea no se me habia ocurrido... te entiendo pero creo que los demas no.. lo mejor seria que les hicieras un diagrama...


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 11, 2007)

anthony123 dijo:
			
		

> FranciscoGalarza buena idea no se me habia ocurrido... te entiendo pero creo que los demas no.. lo mejor seria que les hicieras un diagrama...



"Corre dijo la tortuga, atrévete dijo el cobarde" Joaquín Sabina.

Tiempo, en un rato lo subo


----------



## seba5995 (Sep 11, 2007)

Bueno yo tambien creo que seria mejor que hubiera un diagrama
 Saludos!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 11, 2007)

Acá viene:
La idea que se me había ocurrido con los diodos pero era mucho lío, después me acordé que el CD4017 tiene una salida que divide el clock por 10 y me ahorré los diodos. En esta opción, cuando se enciende la luz amarilla la roja o la verde todavía están un rato como en los semáforos reales.
lo simulé y anda. 
Suerte.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 11, 2007)

Ah!!!!!! me olvidaba
No calculé los componentes del 555 porque me daba fiaca pero le ponés Ton+Toff=5 segundos más o menos.

Suerte.

PD: Ahora sí que no se van a chocar los hot weels


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

entonces nos recomiendas la segunda opcion?? la respuesta del circuito simula totalmente a la del semaforo? porque hay algunos en los cuales prende la luz roja, la amarilla , se apagan y prende la verde.. me entiendes??


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 11, 2007)

Funciona así:

Prende luz roja
Espera 4 pulsos
Prende luz amarilla
Espera 1 pulso
Apaga roja y amarilla y prende verde
Espera 4 pulsos
Prende amarilla
Espera 1 pulso
Apaga verde y amarilla y prende rojo
.....y hace todo otra vez..........

Esa es la 2º versión. La recomiendo.
Podés hacer que cuando pasa de rojo a verde no prenda el amarillo y al reves tambien. Es cuestión de gustos

Acá un dibujito de las luces en función del tiempo:

0123456789012345678901234567890123456789
0123456789012345678901234567890123456789
0123456789012345678901234567890123456789


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

creo que esto es lo que dices....


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 11, 2007)

Fijate en el mensaje anterior, le agregué como sería la secuencia de los colores.
No se me habia ocurrido hacer el dibujo de los semáforos


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2007)

Creo que esto puede servir.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dano mejora el archivo que no se baja.. ponlo en .gif, .gpeg , etc... ni est en pdf le tiras una foto a la pantalla con la tecla que dice "impr Pant Pet Sis" despues vas a paint, edicion y pegar...lo guardas y la cargas..


----------



## Dano (Sep 11, 2007)

A mi me baja perfectamente pero bueno ahí va la foto.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Dano si quiero uno solo seria asi...


----------



## zopilote (Sep 11, 2007)

ese circuito esta regado en el foro, así que ponte pilas y utiliza la función de "Buscar".


----------



## eddy70 (Sep 21, 2007)

solamente para felicitarte, francisco esta interesante los diagramas y por ayudar a quien lo necesita saludos.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Gracias. Para eso estamos.

Saludos


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oye amgo Galarza y la intensidad de los led es buena en este circuito? ademas cual es el numero de los diodos que estan es serie con los led's?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Hola. Supongo que brillarán bastante, pero podés bajar las resistencias hasta 270 ohms para darle más intensidad. Los diodos pueden ser cualquiera, 1N4148, 1N4001, 1N4007 .... yo usaría 1N4048. Igual es más simple el 2º esquema.


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oye amigo Galarza y que programa utilizas para simular?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Uso el Multisim, la versión 10 que está desarrollada con National Instruments Labs. El OrCAD 10.3 es mejor pero no tengo tiempo de ponerme a aprender a usarlo; el Multisim es muy fácil de usar, muy intuitivo


----------



## anthony123 (Sep 21, 2007)

y son buenas la librerias? tienen la mayoria de todo?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

Es bastante más completa que la versión anterior pero sigue teniendo algunos huecos. Lo bueno es que si tenés los parámetros de tus componentes, podés crearlos vos.
No sé como andará en la electrónica digital, supongo que bien, pero yo lo uso casi siempre para analógica.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 21, 2007)

ATENCIÓN      
Estaba mirando el esquema y me dí cuenta que me olvidé de conectar el pin 15 (MR). Este va a masa, si no puede quedar flotante y no es 100% seguro que el circuito lo tome como un low!


----------



## lopibe (Sep 9, 2008)

como se puede hacer el sonido en el caso de que sea un semaforo para ciegos? yo hice uno pero no funciona. si me podrian ayudar pasenme algun msn por favor


----------



## hernan (Sep 14, 2008)

Saludos, primera vez que posteo en el foro y le quiero agradecer a Francisco por montar el semáforo pues me ayudo mucho para un proyecto que tenia que hacer, solo que al principio no me daba y la unica forma que me funciono fue conectando el Pin 16 del 4017 a corriente, que me imagino que te abrá faltado ponerlo o te abrá funcionado asi. De igual forma muchisimas gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Sep 14, 2008)

hernan dijo:
			
		

> Saludos, primera vez que posteo en el foro y le quiero agradecer a Francisco por montar el semáforo pues me ayudo mucho para un proyecto que tenia que hacer, solo que al principio no me daba y la unica forma que me funciono fue conectando el Pin 16 del 4017 a corriente, que me imagino que te abrá faltado ponerlo o te abrá funcionado asi. De igual forma muchisimas gracias.



Claro, los pines 16 y el 1 son los de alimentación. En el diagrama no aparecen. Buen detalle.


----------



## fortu005 (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola amigos aficionados a la electronica. Se que mi participacion en el foro es casi nula, yo creo que debe ser primero y principal porque soy un estudiante . En fin, hoy les tengo una consulta, se que en este foro hay demasiados posts con circuitos de "semaforos" e intentos de semaforos. Bueno, este caso no es otro aparte, el inconveniente que se me genero con el circuito es el hecho de que una vez terminada la secuencia de leds verdes, el circuito vuelve a empezar y eso el justamente lo que quiero evitar. O sea, para ser mas objetivos, quiero que se el circuito haga una secuencia y termine. 
Basicamente, me base en un circuito con un 555 astable y un 4017. Me parecio mas realista meter dos leds rojos a cada una de las salidas del integrado y 5 leds verdes a la ultima del mismo, para regular la corriente de los leds use un bc548. El circuito es sencillo y anda muy bien.
Ahora bien, yo estaba pensando para que se termine la secuencia, en una compuerta logica ,el problema es que no logro comprender a donde la tengo que conectar para que me haga una secuencia y termine o si necesito agregarle un rele o relay para que me abra el circuito.
En fin, pequeñas dudas que impiden que pueda terminar el circuito.
Le adjunto el circuito, lo pueden abrir con el pcbwizard o el livewire.
Saludos y gracias


----------



## fernandob (Nov 6, 2009)

hola, mira, primero no puedo abrir tus dibujos, fijate de mandarlo en paint o word.
soy medio burro para lso programas.

pero no importa , decis que lo hiciste con un osc (555) y un 4017.

fijate que los chips tienen patas para algo, si vos usas el 4017 estas aprovechando su funcion secuencial, y queres que en determinado momento se congele mira la entrada de ck enable, fijate como trabaja y como la podes aprovechar.

un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2009)

Hola.
Si lo que quieres es que se detenga después del verde, solo tienes que inhabilitar el reloj.
He modificado algo el circuito, con SW3 reinicias el ciclo.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## junior90 (Nov 7, 2009)

exacto, deja una de las patas (la que viene exactamente después de que termina el led verde y llévala al enable del circuito. de esta manera al dar un voltaje por ese pin pasara a alto y como el enable es una entrada negada lo vera como tierra y de esta manera se des habilitara el circuito.


----------



## fortu005 (Nov 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos, la verdad que me han servido todos sus consejos! 
Elaficionado, gracias por el circuito, la verdad que esta muy bueno el hecho de que se prendan todos los leds rojos y luego los verdes, lo hace mas real todavía.
De verdad gracias a todos los que acudieron a darme una mano.
Fernandob, tenes problemas para abrir el .zip??
Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2009)

hola, el zip abre, no me abren los archivos adentro , me sale todo simbolos, pero yo no tengo muchos programas en la PC.
igual con lo que describiste alcanzo, creo .

saludo s


----------



## chigui89 (Feb 26, 2011)

Francisco Galarza dijo:


> Claro, los pines 16 y el 1 son los de alimentación. En el diagrama no aparecen. Buen detalle.



Disculpen cuando se refieren a alimentacion es el Vcc=5v que aparece en diagrama 2 con lo que alimentaremos los pines 16 y el 1 del 4017?


----------

